# Cassette Decks



## 3dbinCanada

Its been a slow day today so I went hunting on the internet to see what price people are asking for a Yamaha KX-800U. I picked up my unit last fall for $50 Cdn and in great clean shape. I see it listed for around $250. I want to see how well this unit recorded and played back so I recorded the Violent Femmes from a CD using DBX noise reduction in record and playback. Color me impressed. Although the CD was ultimately better, I could not believe how close to the source this deck got in capturing the music. The difference between the KX-800 and the KX-800U is that the U model includes DBX noise reduction which is missing in the supplied pic. My bad.


----------



## tonyvdb

I've actually got two decks at home a Yamaha KX393 and a JVC duel deck that has pitch control.
Both work as they did day one. I had many a mix tape made for my old car deck and for church. I really liked the Sony Metal SR 100 blank cassette tapes for recording.


----------



## JoeE SP9

I have three cassette decks, Nakamichi ZX-7, LX-5 and Teac V-7010. Currently the Teac is connected because I think it looks better then the Naks and it has a wireless remote. Yes, I admit I've grown lazy in my old age.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

JoeE SP9 said:


> I have three cassette decks, Nakamichi ZX-7, LX-5 and Teac V-7010. Currently the Teac is connected because I think it looks better then the Naks and it has a wireless remote. Yes, I admit I've grown lazy in my old age.


Do you ever record with it or still use it to play back cassettes?


----------



## tonyvdb

I know the question was not directed to me but I still do play the odd cassette tape. Haven't recorded anything on them in years.


----------



## JoeE SP9

The truth is I rarely do any recording using the cassette medium. I've got a dedicated music server (Netbook PC) connected to my stereo (USB/Emotiva XDA-2) and I can do LP rips via another PC (Linux box w/Behringer UCA-222) that's also connected to my stereo.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I've started recording about 3 years ago of vinyl albums that I have in my collection that I cannot find digitally or are prohibitively expensive to purchase on CD. I've amassed about 50 cassettes now. I also purchased a Sony and Panasonic walkman ( I realize walkman is Sony's ) so that I could listen to these albums while commuting back and forth from work.


----------

